# You'll like rats when you meet them! ):



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have all these people around me who say 'ew!' Or 'scary!' When I tell them I have rats. How about I say ew about your dog? Yea. Didn't think so. It bothers me when people get this assumption that rats are dirty and mean. I've had mice, hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, rabbits, and a gecko, and I can say that mice and rats are the cleanest cage animals I've had. They're also the friendliest! -Besides, I've converted rat haters (like my mum) into rat lovers. A couple licks from Gus and you can't help but love them  people need to stop judging animals they've never even been around. ---> Sidenote, I love rat tails. I think they're charming


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Although bunnies seem to be the easiest to litter train, in my experience...


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh I hate people like that! Personally I think people can be so disgusting! But sometimes they grow up seeing an animal a certain way and that's how they always view them. Personally I'm not a cockroach fan but I realized that the only reason people don't like them is that we associate them with digesting things. When in reality they're not all that bad. Doesn't mean I'm going to happily welcome them in my home BUT I don't hurt them either. 

Or like with spiders, I think jumping spiders are the cutest (other spiders do make me a little nervous lol) but people think they have the right to just kill them because they don't like them. 

I guess now I'm ranting on my own lol I just wish people were more open to the idea that we're really the most digesting species. If you see the cities and the way some people live, its just horrible. Even right now, my college dorm is a mess, thankfully not gross mess, but messy lol.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Ive converted people too My boyfriend at the time(now my husband) thought my first rat was gross when I got him now he loves rats it is the same sort of thing with my mom and little sister.


----------

